# Man Living Off-Grid in a Tent on an Island



## Matt Derrick (Dec 26, 2020)

Jojo has been living off-grid in a tent for 18 months, the last 12 of which have been on an island in Sweden! He has a 5 meter (16-foot) Sibley Bell tent set up on a platform, a wood stove for heat, a multi-fuel stove for cooking, a solar panel and a car battery for charging devices, and buckets for dishes, laundry, and showers. Over the course of the year he has added some creature comforts to the tent, like a bed platform, a small table and shelves, and even a couch! He is not self-sufficient for food so he still goes to the grocery store each week for fresh food and to stay busy he explores the lake in his canoe, he plays music on his guitar and piano, and he films YouTube videos about his experience. In this video, Jojo shares the ups and downs of his lifestyle experiment (spoiler: a lot of them involve wind, winter weather and loneliness) and he gives us a full tour of his tent!

You can follow Jojo's My Northern Story adventure here:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1P2AzjSbKnveOkSyu4dEzA
https://www.instagram.com/my.northern.story/
https://www.facebook.com/My-Northern-Story-112171823700992/
https://www.patreon.com/MyNorthernStory


----------

